# Softether CLI howto for drop in OpenVPN replacement



## drmike (Feb 10, 2016)

Anyone have personal notes or aware of a working how-to out there for Debian and derivatives that covers Softether installation?


Looking for how-to that does pedestrian VPN setup as a replacement to OpenVPN.  Nothing fancy.  Only requirement is all CLI as doing this with servers and no GUI or Windows for the control client they push.


----------

